# Searching for rp partners. (NSFW and SFW)



## JackJackal (Mar 7, 2018)

Hey there. I'm new to the forums and I was looking for anyone willing to do rp with me. If so start a conversation with me or let me know here! we'll discuss then. MxM and MxF are ok.
(Vore, paw/feet, macro/micro are prefered.)


----------



## SlyRiolu (Mar 7, 2018)

I guess i'll join in, why not?


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 7, 2018)

ok then! NSFW or SFW?


----------



## SlyRiolu (Mar 7, 2018)

SFW, I can clearly see you're a minor. I also prefer SFW.


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 7, 2018)

alright then any ideas?


----------



## SlyRiolu (Mar 7, 2018)

What genre?


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 7, 2018)

Action, adventure,mystery,or horror.


----------



## SlyRiolu (Mar 7, 2018)

Horror what kind? Are we going for an H.P Lovecraft or something else?


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 7, 2018)

opss! sorry! that was my brother messing with my keyboard only the first three are my professions


----------



## SlyRiolu (Mar 7, 2018)

I have no idea whatsoever maybe like a random number generator?


----------



## SlyRiolu (Mar 7, 2018)

I guess action it is.


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 7, 2018)

Alright then What's your character gonna be like? And a backstory is optional.


----------



## SlyRiolu (Mar 7, 2018)

depends what's the time set in?


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 7, 2018)

Well...my character (Who's name correlates with my profile name) Is an inventor so it's either modern day of future.


----------



## SlyRiolu (Mar 7, 2018)

I'll use Midori, a Zidling. He will have the same personality of one of my other characters until I make one for him. Also if you think about it inventors are everywhere in the timescale.


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 7, 2018)

alright then. Well my character, Jack, has a knack for getting himself into trouble. Having lost hs family in a house fire hes lived alone most his life. A master of disguise and Thief extrodinare, He even builds crazy inventions that usually blow up or go horribly wrong! (sorry I just have to go into detail with him! he's my first oc/fursona)


----------



## SlyRiolu (Mar 7, 2018)

I'm fine with that so do you want to make the first post for the setting?


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 7, 2018)

Hmm...sure! but not here I'll start a new conversation.


----------



## SlyRiolu (Mar 7, 2018)

Ok


----------



## Vorelover467 (Mar 11, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> Hey there. I'm new to the forums and I was looking for anyone willing to do rp with me. If so start a conversation with me or let me know here! we'll discuss then. MxM and MxF are ok.
> (Vore, paw/feet, macro/micro are prefered.)


I can rp with you.


----------



## SlyRiolu (Mar 11, 2018)

Whoa hey didn't see vore! Did you edit that in?
@JackJackal


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 11, 2018)

yeah


----------



## SlyRiolu (Mar 11, 2018)

Well I like vore.


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 11, 2018)

Vorelover467 said:


> I can rp with you.


ok then. what do you have in mind?


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 11, 2018)

SlyRiolu said:


> Well I like vore.


OH!...maybe I should have pit that there sooner...


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 11, 2018)

Sure!


----------



## Vorelover467 (Mar 16, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> ok then. what do you have in mind?


Vore. We can discuss more about it in pm.


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 16, 2018)

Vorelover467 said:


> Vore. We can discuss more about it in pm.


ok


----------



## ShadowWolfi (May 26, 2018)

SlyRiolu said:


> Well wanna do a vore rp as well?


heyo uhh,i might be a lil too late but do you wanna do a vore rp? and do you have discord? we can chat in pms about this too


----------



## JackJackal (May 26, 2018)

ShadowWolfi said:


> heyo uhh,i might be a lil too late but do you wanna do a vore rp? and do you have discord? we can chat in pms about this too


I o have discord but give me a bit. I'm a little busy at the moment.


----------



## ShadowWolfi (May 26, 2018)

okay!


----------



## JackJackal (May 26, 2018)

ShadowWolfi said:


> okay!


ok I think I'm good. what's your discord name?


----------



## Delta-Core (Jun 4, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> Hey there. I'm new to the forums and I was looking for anyone willing to do rp with me. If so start a conversation with me or let me know here! we'll discuss then. MxM and MxF are ok.
> (Vore, paw/feet, macro/micro are prefered.)



Hey there Ive been looking for RPers.

Admittedly i tend to fall within the BDSM interests, i am an artist of some respect and I have a cast of characters that can be used.

I can play both SFW and NSFW.
Though In NSFW i prefer to play the sub.
Of thats okay with you.


----------



## JackJackal (Jun 4, 2018)

Delta-Core said:


> Hey there Ive been looking for RPers.
> 
> Admittedly i tend to fall within the BDSM interests, i am an artist of some respect and I have a cast of characters that can be used.
> 
> ...


an artist ey? hmmm....mind showing me who your characters are?


----------



## Delta-Core (Jun 4, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> an artist ey? hmmm....mind showing me who your characters are?









 heres my most recent drawing.
Her name is Melody, shes a Kitsune hiding amongst humans






 thid is her human form


----------



## JackJackal (Jun 4, 2018)

Delta-Core said:


> heres my most recent drawing.
> Her name is Melody, shes a Kitsune hiding amongst humans
> 
> 
> ...


hmm interesting.


okb212 said:


> Lol no


what?


----------



## Delta-Core (Jun 4, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> hmm interesting.
> 
> what?


You like Melody?


----------

